# HBO PPV: Miguel Cotto vs Canelo Alvarez RBR



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The full card is
Miguel Cotto vs Canelo Alverez
Takashi Miura vs. Francisco Vargas
Guillermo Rigondeaux vs. Drian Francisco
Jayson Velez vs. Ronny Rios

You can catch the televised undercard here on ESPN 3 at 7 EST http://espn.go.com/watchespn/index/_/id/2673451/miguel-cotto-vs-canelo-alvarez--undercard-bouts


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Who you pickin Bball?


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Anyone paying for the fight tonight?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Cannot fucking wait for the main event. No matter which way it goes (and i'm going with Canelo), it can't be anything but entertaining.
Good undercard as well.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Who you pickin Bball?


Canelo by UD. I evolved a lot on this fight. A few years ago I was picking Cotto to win even after he lost to Trout. Then Canelo started improving, and I don't like how Cotto's been fighting his last few fights. I don't think he has the defense or footwork of Mayweather/Lara. He used more movement vs Geale, but he wastes a lot of energy while doing so and still has to stand in front of Canelo too often to get his punches off.

When it comes to their stamina, I've used this analogy a lot. Both are fighters in FightNight. Canelo likes to throw combos and do big maneuvers that drains his energy quickly. Then he rests for it to refuel. Cotto's energy bar on the other hand gradually declines as the fight goes on and doesn't deplete it as often as Canelo does. BUT toward the end of the fight, Canelo seems to have more energy left than Cotto does. Canelo takes a lot of breaks in rounds, but Cotto is so tense and wastes energy even when he's so called resting or circling on the outside.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

One of the hardest fights to call in a while imo.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Canelo by UD. I evolved a lot on this fight. A few years ago I was picking Cotto to win even after he lost to Trout. Then Canelo started improving, and I don't like how Cotto's been fighting his last few fights. I don't think he has the defense or footwork of Mayweather/Lara. He used more movement vs Geale, but he wastes a lot of energy while doing so and still has to stand in front of Canelo too often to get his punches off.
> 
> When it comes to their stamina, I've used this analogy a lot. Both are fighters in FightNight. Canelo likes to throw combos and do big maneuvers that drains his energy quickly. Then he rests for it to refuel. Cotto's energy bar on the other hand gradually declines as the fight goes on and doesn't deplete it as often as Canelo does. BUT toward the end of the fight, Canelo seems to have more energy left than Cotto does. Canelo takes a lot of breaks in rounds, but Cotto is so tense and wastes energy even when he's so called resting or circling on the outside.


ThatÂ´s a very good way to put it, nce breakdown.

I think Canelo will KO Cotto if Cotto stays too much on the inside. I believe Cotto can outbox Canelo though and fight a disciplined fight using his feet.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/glen-tapia-people-t-count-cotto-out-he-win--98405

Glen Tapia doesn't seem to confident for Cotto here


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Canelo winning by KO
Time to send kneeguel and roach packing


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

I haven't been this excited for a fight in a while! Let's get it on!!


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Just ordered.

I feel like it's a given Cotto does well in the early rounds but if he's going to win he'll have to hurt Canelo to the body - earn a little respect and take some wind out of the sails. 

I'm a sucker for the upset but if I had to put money on it I would take Canelo by decision.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Man there is no one, no one in the audience for the undercard.
This shit is embarassing.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Cotto UD 9-3, put it on the first page so everyone can see


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Zhang went down hard by bum Juan Goode. LOL
Made it back up but glass jaw


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Cotto wins via KO 6


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

just got my theater tickets. Was supposed to go home for the weekend but exams held me up. Never done the theater for a fight, lets see how this goes.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Very good Mexico vs. PR scrap Jose Martinez vs. Oscar Mojica


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'm about to watch this damn fight by myself tonight smh


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Guys where do I see the undercard?


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

nvm found it on dish


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm about to watch this damn fight by myself tonight smh


My situation is worse. I've barely eaten in 2 days, my lung feels like it's going to collapse, I'm in the coldest room in history, hungover and I'm going to be up till like 6am watching this fucking fight.


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

Anyone know the UK time main event, about 4am?

Canelo TKO 9 IMO.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chacal said:


> My situation is worse. I've barely eaten in 2 days, my lung feels like it's going to collapse, I'm in the coldest room in history, hungover and I'm going to be up till like 6am watching this fucking fight.


:lol: holy crap man. What have you been doing the past couple of days?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Arena slowly filling up but still pretty poor attendence. No buzz building or nothing.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Chacal said:


> My situation is worse. I've barely eaten in 2 days, my lung feels like it's going to collapse, I'm in the coldest room in history, hungover and I'm going to be up till like 6am watching this fucking fight.


Stop taking drugs! Actually don't; as you were.


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

Chacal said:


> My situation is worse. I've barely eaten in 2 days, my lung feels like it's going to collapse, I'm in the coldest room in history, hungover and I'm going to be up till like 6am watching this fucking fight.


Make some coffee with a bit of whiskey to tide you over, man.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: holy crap man. What have you been doing the past couple of days?


It's been a binge. My main issue is how fucking cold the house I'm staying in right now is. I woke up a few nights ago with my nose bleeding because of how cold it is. I'm like 80% sure there's some form of liquid in my lungs right now. Sleeping with 6 fucking covers, fully clothed with a scarf, hat and jacket on :lol:


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm about to watch this damn fight by myself tonight smh


That's okay, it means there won't be people distracting you from the fight, and you can focus. How's FAR going?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

uraharakisuke said:


> Make some coffee with a bit of whiskey to tide you over, man.


I would if there was any coffee in this fucking house.

I can't do tea and whisky. I hate tea. And that's just a bad idea.

I guess I'm just having whisky then.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

2manyusernames said:


> Stop taking drugs! Actually don't; as you were.


I've actually quit pretty much all drugs for the time being due to a week long psychotic episode I went through in the aftermath of halloween :lol:


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Watching this over a bbq at my old folks house


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I would if there was any coffee in this fucking house.
> 
> I can't do tea and whisky. I hate tea. And that's just a bad idea.
> 
> I guess I'm just having whisky then.


You aint living right. LOL
Better get yourself a sterno furnance and some foil.

----

PPV card starting now.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Arena slowly filling up but still pretty poor attendence. No buzz building or nothing.


These are not even the real undercards, relax this fight is sold out I will tell you one thing... one half of the stadium won't be empty like it was against Berto... ohhh shiiitttt. You just got checked hooked.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> You aint living right. LOL
> Better get yourself a sterno furnance and some foil.
> 
> ----
> ...


This is just temporary. Will be back with the sugar momma soon living a lavish life for free. Thank god, this real life shit isn't too easy.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chacal said:


> It's been a binge. My main issue is how fucking cold the house I'm staying in right now is. I woke up a few nights ago with my nose bleeding because of how cold it is. I'm like 80% sure there's some form of liquid in my lungs right now. Sleeping with 6 fucking covers, fully clothed with a scarf, hat and jacket on :lol:


damn man, I'm guessing there's not heater there. What's the temperature? 


2manyusernames said:


> That's okay, it means there won't be people distracting you from the fight, and you can focus. How's FAR going?


That is true. And I'm about 20% done studying for it. I haven't had much time to study it the past week and a half because school started picking up, but I'm looking to knock out a lot of it this week. Inventory, PPE, intangibles and receivables are next and I should be able to knock them out this week.

They won't be nearly as hard as my last 3 sections. Marketable securities, derivatives and foreign operations :lol:.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Francisco is not terrible, at least wasnÂ´t terrible some years ago, thought Rigo was fighting someone worse.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Mexican UFC Prelims>>>> This early undercard


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> damn man, I'm guessing there's not heater there. What's the temperature?
> 
> That is true. And I'm about 20% done studying for it. I haven't had much time to study it the past week and a half because school started picking up, but I'm looking to knock out a lot of it this week. Inventory, PPE, intangibles and receivables are next and I should be able to knock them out this week.
> 
> They won't be nearly as hard as my last 3 sections. Marketable securities, derivatives and foreign operations :lol:.


Got my MSM and there is some financial studies overlap.
I hate derivatives, jesus christ that shit was annoying.
You'll have ffun with it though, it'll put some hair on your chest


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> damn man, I'm guessing there's not heater there. What's the temperature?
> 
> That is true. And I'm about 20% done studying for it. I haven't had much time to study it the past week and a half because school started picking up, but I'm looking to knock out a lot of it this week. Inventory, PPE, intangibles and receivables are next and I should be able to knock them out this week.
> 
> They won't be nearly as hard as my last 3 sections. Marketable securities, derivatives and foreign operations :lol:.


4C/39F


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Doc said:


> These are not even the real undercards, relax this fight is sold out I will tell you one thing... one half of the stadium won't be empty like it was against Berto... ohhh shiiitttt. You just got checked hooked.


Yeah its the undercard.
usually the arena is bone dry in big ppvs and fights like this, there are empty seats but it doesnt look like absolutely no one is there.
I blame the promotion.

As for Floyd he isn't fighting anymore. You should stop using him as your crutch


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Got my MSM and there is some financial studies overlap.
> I hate derivatives, jesus christ that shit was annoying.
> You'll have ffun with it though, it'll put some hair on your chest


Oh lord man they're awful. I learned about them and did pretty well in school when we covered them. We only scratched the surface though. I just hope they don't test for those heavy on the CPA exam.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chacal said:


> 4C/39F


lol I bet you'd get more heat at a homeless shelter


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

It's too late/too tired. Rigo is on in over an hour apparently. 

Love Cotto but he's gonna get rekt tonight.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> lol I bet you'd get more heat at a homeless shelter


Most likely :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

edit: bullshit doesn't even have subtitles


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

Chacal said:


> 4C/39F


Thats pretty cosy to be honest.
Sitting at zero the now with snow dinging doon.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

ISPEAKUMTROOTH said:


> Thats pretty cosy to be honest.
> Sitting at zero the now with snow dinging doon.


Aye but I'm assuming you either have heating or double glazing, whereas this place has neither.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Cotto by stoppage in 7-8 rounds.


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

Chacal said:


> Aye but I'm assuming you either have heating or double glazing, whereas this place has neither.


Double glazing,gas central heating and a bottle of Drambuie fella.Actually sitting stark bollock because im fecking melting but debating whether to put a pair of boxers on and climb the roof to clear the sna aff the dish to get Boxnation back.
More than welcome to join me for the boxing chief but dont expect me to get my kit on!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't know why they put Rigo on the caard against a rice farmer.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I hope this undercard delivers.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Rios coming out fast


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Cotto by stoppage in 7-8 rounds.


I'll take you up on that one.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck, I haven't even pulled up the stream. I went out to buy a digital antenna. I thought the undercard was starting at 9 or so. Let me pull it up.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Velez has a beautiful left hand but his right looks forced.

Also, I found coffee to go with the whisky :happy


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I'll take you up on that one.


One week avatar bet?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Who is winning so far, anyone?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> One week avatar bet?


Deal


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Who is winning so far, anyone?


I have it even
Valez first round and second I think went to Rios


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Deal


Alright, I have a nice avatar for ya.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Rios is landing big shots with too much frequency. Velez needs to learn the distance.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

If there is a knockout is not going to be CottoÂ´s imo.


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

Rios gets some hang time on those looping right hands.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Even again
Nady blowing this fight again, those blows werent low


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

OMFG! Cotto's wife, mang. Those fucking tits. I... I gotta... I gotta go lay down. I feel bad for anyone doing the No Fap lol.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cotto walking into the building holding a pink purse with arched eyebrows and his wife behind him.
God damn. LOL
Dude coming out of the closet


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I donÂ´t like these type of rings that we are getting in Cotto fights, the black floor , it doesnÂ´t look like the fight is in USA, you know.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Just DQ Rios already, Nady, you prick. He's not even throwing low. The FUCK!?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Btw, this ring looks small, good for Canelo.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

If rios could punch Velez would be unconscious right now. I used to hate on Rios but he's impressing me here.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

@Vic 
I think its a RocNation thing


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> OMFG! Cotto's wife, mang. Those fucking tits. I... I gotta... I gotta go lay down. I feel bad for anyone doing the No Fap lol.


On HBO or Boxnation??


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


> edit: bullshit doesn't even have subtitles


"I told Canelo that, the way I see it, and from my experience, he should fight cotto the way I fought Rosario, force the fight, be on the inside, be the agressor. Cotto afterall fades in the mid-late rounds, doesnt reacts well to pressure, is older and smaller." "I think Canelo will fight smart but agressively"

Thats the gist of it

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Hagler said:


> On HBO or Boxnation??


HBO it was a quick glimpse when Cotto walks into the ring. I hope they show her again. I thought I legit saw nipples. Man, her tits are fucking epic in that dress. Hot fucking milf.

How the fuck is Cotto fucking around with a fat-shit when he has that for a wife? For real, I wouldn't leave the house ever :lol:.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Rios is winning me over here. Velez under performing.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> If rios could punch Velez would be unconscious right now. I used to hate on Rios but he's impressing me here.


I thought he underestimated Robinson Castellanos. That fight just didn't reflect what I remember seeing from him when he was featured on Solo Boxeo. He's looking pretty good right now. Even better if Jay Nady wasn't being such a fucking prick.


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> HBO it was a quick glimpse when Cotto walks into the ring. I hope they show her again. I thought I legit saw nipples. Man, her tits are fucking epic in that dress. Hot fucking milf.
> 
> How the fuck is Cotto fucking around with a fat-shit when he has that for a wife? For real, I wouldn't leave the house ever :lol:.


Walks in the ring for what? Not due for a while yet, is it old footage? She is a MILF, didn't fatman lose all his weight? Has a turkey now or something, foreskin hanging off his neck etc..


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Nady clearly letting his GBP colors show.

Thank you max for putting Jim in his place for downplaying RIGO 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Hagler said:


> Walks in the ring for what? Not due for a while yet, is it old footage? She is a MILF, didn't fatman lose all his weight? Has a turkey now or something, foreskin hanging off his neck etc..


He meant walking into the arena


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He meant walking into the arena


Ah right...lol Yeah they should show her tits more often, im watching boxnation though..


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Hagler said:


> Walks in the ring for what? Not due for a while yet, is it old footage? She is a MILF, didn't fatman lose all his weight? Has a turkey now or something, foreskin hanging off his neck etc..


Sorry, not the RING. the fucking arena atsch. My bad, brain fart there. Yeah, dude had a bypass or something. Cotto supposedly paid for it. Seriously, Cotto sleeping in the same bed with that fucking beast when he has that milf of a wife. Makes me furious that he has such beautiful wife, and he's fucking around with a turkey.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Why is this a 10 round fight. .. Velez has already went 12 against Mexican Russian. .. Doesn't make sense.. they trying to slowly bring him back or what? He's getting beat up.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Rios has won me over. I'm a fan now.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Doc said:


> Why is this a 10 round fight. .. Velez has already went 12 against Mexican Russian. .. Doesn't make sense.. they trying to slowly bring him back or what? He's getting beat up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


I'm smelling a robbery.
Nady tried to turn this fight for Valez, so you know he is on the take, you just have to wonder how many of the judges are


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> Why is this a 10 round fight. .. Velez has already went 12 against Mexican Russian. .. Doesn't make sense.. they trying to slowly bring him back or what? He's getting beat up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


I thought it was because no belt was on the line, but if I remember correctly, I think Rios has the NABF or something. Might be something like what happened with Charlo/Martirosyan where they changed the number of rounds. Was terrible for Martirosyan because he was coming on strong towards the end IIRC.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

We're on now. I thought the Undercard would have progressed further than this.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

why the fuck is nady breaking them up when they fight?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I'm smelling a robbery.
> Nady tried to turn this fight for Valez, so you know he is on the take, you just have to wonder how many of the judges are


Same.

This has been a cracking fight though.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Velez seems to be crumbling under the pressure.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Chacal said:


> why the fuck is nady breaking them up when they fight?


Nady just wants to show he is refing the fight.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

That one boint deduction is gonna be big.


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I'm smelling a robbery.
> Nady tried to turn this fight for Valez, so you know he is on the take, you just have to wonder how many of the judges are


Colonel Bob had it a shut out before the 6th, somethings up, hopefully I'm proven wrong.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I already feel bad for Rios.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm pretty sure we see a robbery here relly.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Point deduction probably didn't have the intended effected....just pushed him to work harder


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

I thought Rios won that comfortably


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Velez doesn't have the heart of a fighter. He doesn't like to take shots He'sstruggling with a fighter with no power. Put him in with a power puncher and he will quit.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Rios won this fight, hopefully it isn't stolen from him. Just as simple as that.
If Colonial Bob had 1 - 6 a shutout he is on the take.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Velez seems to be crumbling under the pressure.


Yeah he's laid an egg here. Doesn't even look interested.

I had it 6-3-1 for Rios. I expect him to be robbed.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't know how Lederman gave Velez the last round.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

And the winner is... 

Rios.

Fucking yas!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mexico just tied up the scorecard for tonight 
1 - 1

==
UD for Ronny Rios
Glad he wasn't robbed


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

HOLY SHIT! RIos won? I'm surprised. Wait, the WBC Silver? I thought Robinson Castellanos was the WBC Silver champion... Did they strip him or something?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Yeah he's laid an egg here. Doesn't even look interested.
> 
> I had it 6-3-1 for Rios. I expect him to be robbed.


Hey, the right man won. Dont't take it personal when I hate on your boy. :hey


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

So how long till the main event?

Nevermind


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Kalash said:


> So how long till the main event?


3 more fights


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Velez with an odd, demonstrative showing of joy for Rios.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Rios won me over fully. I hated on him before this fight and now I like him. Happy with that.

Time for Rigo to put on a clinic.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Smirk said:


> Velez with an odd, demonstrative showing of joy for Rios.


I thought it was a great showing of sportsmanship... almost brought a tear to my eye.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

Good decision for Rios, thankfully bullshit didn't get in the way of a clear win.

The guy talking about Mrs Cotto's tits weren't joking ...damn.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Damn shame HW fight being put on at the same time as the Iron Bowl. SMH


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Rios won me over fully. I hated on him before this fight and now I like him. Happy with that.
> 
> Time for Rigo to put on a clinic.


Bro, how many people in your opinion will take a nap in the next fight?

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Just as a side note on a personal level, it's not even going to be worth trying to troll me during this rigo fight because I'm going to be fixated on it :lol:


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Kingboxer said:


> Good decision for Rios, thankfully bullshit didn't get in the way of a clear win.
> *
> The guy talking about Mrs Cotto's tits weren't joking ...damn*.


:happy

*Indiana Jones Voice* Those tits belong in a museum.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Rigo fighting somebody his own size for once


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Doc said:


> Bro, how many people in your opinion will take a nap in the next fight?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


I expect this to look just like Rigo - Kennedy.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

RIP Bob Foster


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lomachenko already mentioned :lol:


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Doc said:


> Bro, how many people in your opinion will take a nap in the next fight?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


I'm about to go make some Nachos Grande. Hopefully the fight will be over by then.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I'm about to go make some Nachos Grande. Hopefully the fight will be over by then.


Good choice.... haha

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

RIP to Bob Foster. Definitely one of the ATG's at LH.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

I can't believe Rigo is in the ring...


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Chacal said:


> rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo


:happy


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Chacal said:


> rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigorigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo rigo


Nap nap nap nap nap nap nap nap nap

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Nap nap nap nap nap nap nap nap nap

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Nap nap nap nap nap nap nap nap nap

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Nap nap nap nap nap nap nap nap nap

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Nap nap nap nap nap nap nap nap nap

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Nap nap nap nap nap nap nap nap nap

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm just hoping nont crazy happens and Rigo just handles this dude properly


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

rigo's gear on point as always.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

War Rigondeaux!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mexicans and Ricans getting mad now. LOL


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Rigo standing right in front of his man, francisco not throwing much either. Rigo should push the action a little but he's definitely trying to get some rounds in. I can't blame him.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Yawn. ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Lol Rigo always boring people... not his fault though this dude is a bum who can't bring nothing to Rigo so is happy to lay back and rigo won't press.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Doc said:


> Nap nap nap nap nap nap nap nap nap
> 
> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> ...


If you want to nap watch Canelo's performance against Floyd lol


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Here hoping that Guillermo comes out to KO this guy... But he is overcautious and plain negative


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

this round is dreadful, I concede.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

A.C.S said:


> If you want to nap watch Canelo's performance against Floyd lol


Meow


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> If you want to nap watch Canelo's performance against Floyd lol


You mean mayweathers? Canelo is an exciting fighter I put the blame on both in that one more so on the track runner.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Vaitor said:


> Here hoping that Guillermo comes out to KO this guy... But he is overcautious and plain negative


Oh bullshit.

Rigo is right there, pressing the action.

Francisco can bang. You want Rigo to just walk in and get caught?

GTFO with that hater noise.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm sure Rigo will be a draw in no time.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Rigo's footworks is flawless.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I hope this is rust and not age. I'd pick Santa Cruz to beat this version of Rigo


----------



## tcw77 (Jul 26, 2013)

boring


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Cableaddict said:


> Oh bullshit.
> 
> Rigo is right there, pressing the action.
> 
> ...


Dude that 1st round was dreadful. Getting better but still...


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Vaitor said:


> Dude that 1st round was dreadful. Getting better but still...


YDKSAB. - And stop listening to Bob Arum.

Rigo has already done more in 3 rounds than Floyd did in his last 5 fights.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Zzzzzzzzz

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Not seeing much of Rigo yet. Then again he had a layoff


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

LSC and Hi Tech knock rigondzzz out cold


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Rigo just takes people's will to win away


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm enjoying the fight, don't even care.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I hope this is rust and not age. I'd pick Santa Cruz to beat this version of Rigo


:lol:

No chance.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I hope this is rust and not age. I'd pick Santa Cruz to beat this version of Rigo


LSC would be destroyed trying to press against a pure boxer with power like Rigo. IMHO


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Rigo looks garbage tonight, Lomachenko would destroy him going by this performance.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chacal said:


> :lol:
> 
> No chance.


Timing, speed and accuracy are off


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Cableaddict said:


> YDKSAB. - And stop listening to Bob Arum.
> 
> Rigo has already done more in 3 rounds than Floyd did in his last 5 fights.


31 punches landed by Rigo in the fight so far... Yeah sure...


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Vaitor said:


> Meow


:lol:



Doc said:


> You mean mayweathers? Canelo is an exciting fighter I put the blame on both in that one more so on the track runner.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


:smile


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Rigo's footworks is flawless.


I love your passion, but bear in mind the kid's fighting nothing more than an amatuer.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Late notice for Rigo, but he is looking poor. Regardless I can't understand anyone believing that this guy can beat Lomachenko.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't remember Rigo holding this much before.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Number 1 Mexican fighter today?

Didn't know Juan Francisco Estrada was fighting tonight.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

This is absolute shit. Demolish this bum and move on. Rigo isn't gaining jack from allowing this to go on any farther than it has to.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Rigo's making Floyd look like a busy fighter.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> LSC would be destroyed trying to press against a pure boxer with power like Rigo. IMHO


If he's at his best, he would. Not tonight though.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

This is dreadful.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I admit Rigo shouldnt be on undercards of fights that are meant to be wars like Canelo vs Cotto

They should keep Rigo on people like Lara, Andrade, any technical fights undercards


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Anyone else hearing that same guy booing heaps loud? :lol:

Massive cunt


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Trail said:


> I love your passion, but bear in mind the kid's fighting nothing more than an amatuer.


Nah. Just because you don't know him doesn't mean that. Fransisco is good.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Rigondeaux is shot


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Rigo holding a lot...not looking good at all.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

I hope this is just rust... This perfomance will hurt him, given this is a showcase fight


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> If he's at his best, he would. Not tonight though.


I think a fighter like LSC would actually help Rigo out more tonight. The constant action would allow him to tee off a great deal more than Francisco who is just lunging getting pot shotted and then tied up or staying completely out of range.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> YDKSAB. - And stop listening to Bob Arum.
> 
> Rigo has already done more in 3 rounds than Floyd did in his last 5 fights.


Lance? LanceUppercut? Is that you? You're still alive? Everyone thought you died in a methlab explosion.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

:-(


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Kid Cub is on the edge of his seat


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Far too much -unnecessary- clinching going on from Rigo. That's one defensive tactic he's very seldomly needed to resort to, for all the criticism of him. He put on pure clinics. So clean you could eat off the ring mat. That isn't what's happening tonight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Wouldn't mind seeing Russell vs Rigo, but I don't think he could cut weight to make the fight happen.
Atleast not successfully.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

OK, THIS round sucks. I'll give you that.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I think a fighter like LSC would actually help Rigo out more tonight. The constant action would allow him to tee off a great deal more than Francisco who is just lunging getting pot shotted and then tied up or staying completely out of range.


I completely agree, but even still, he's not accurate tonight and timing is a bit slow


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Rigo is shaking off the ring rust, give it a rest people. His legs look perfect tonight but he needs to find his timing again.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Jay-Z and Oscar should be ashamed for having this horseshit on a PPV. Even as an undercard this is unacceptable.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> OK, THIS round sucks. I'll give you that.


entire fight has been dreadful.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Not a Rigo hater at all, but he deserves the boos he's getting.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Harold is bitchmade.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Lance? LanceUppercut? Is that you? You're still alive? Everyone thought you died in a methlab explosion.


Naw that's not Lance. Lance is frozen solid under a meth lab in Alaska. He will return one day whe discovered and rescued out of the ice like The Last Airbender. He will be called The Last Methhead.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Nah. Just because you don't know him doesn't mean that. Fransisco is good.


You're my kind of boxing freak, A; whether I know him or not, Francisco, I know tonight he's out here for a pay check. Who you got tonight later on? Cotto or Alvarez?


----------



## ponysmallhorse (Jun 7, 2013)

What a shit fight.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

:rofl Harold


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Far too much -unnecessary- clinching going on from Rigo. That's one defensive tactic he's very seldomly needed to resort to, for all the criticism of him. He put on pure clinics. So clean you could eat off the ring mat. That isn't what's happening tonight.


Yup. The clinching is the only thing I don't like.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I completely agree, but even still, he's not accurate tonight and timing is a bit slow


Yeah 2 week notice and 2 years off.
Its understandable.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Normally I'd be in the RBR threads bitching about nobody actually doing a RBR, but in this fight, I don't blame them.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

@Chacal you still think Rigo "destroys" Loma?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

I'd pick Chocolatito to move up and beat Rigo at this stage.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Im giving all the benefit of the doubt to Rigo here. Question here is how JayZ and RocNation will react to this...


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Yup. The clinching is the only thing I don't like.


I actually went to go smoke during this fight. :-( :sad5

... Still using my imaginary quote though? :rofl :good

I do understand rust, but Jesus Christ it's all for nothing if he has another damn-near-year layoff again.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

I have to agree with Harold. This fight is dreadful, I thought Rigondeaux would be motivated to be slightly more fan friendly but he's even more conservative, fucking disgraceful performance by a top 5 p4p talent


----------



## ponysmallhorse (Jun 7, 2013)

Lomachenko my ass.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

:lol: Rigo a boss. The clinching is bad though.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

What's sad is that Rigo has the power to put it on this bum.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Yeah 2 week notice and 2 years off.
> Its understandable.


Yeah I hope they get him another fight soon


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Fuck me I hate Rigondeaux. Ita as if people, referees included don't understand the rule differences between amateur boxing and proboxing.
*
HOLDING IS NOT ALLOWED!!!* Under any circumstances. If a fighter looks to hold when somebody gets within two feet of him that's illegal !. Its not rocket science for fucks sake.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

The one highlight of the fight is that Holly Holm opted to go to this fight instead of UFC Fight Night 78


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

LeapingHook said:


> @Chacal you still think Rigo "destroys" Loma?


Yes. Once he shakes off the ring rust.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> Fuck me I hate Rigondeaux. Ita as if people, referees included don't understand the rule differences between amateur boxing and proboxing.
> *
> HOLDING IS NOT ALLOWED!!!* Under any circumstances. If a fighter looks to hold when somebody gets within two feet of him that's illegal !. Its not rocket science for fucks sake.


If refs eliminated holding boxing would be more popular.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Chacal said:


> Yes. Once he shakes off the ring rust.


Age is catching up to him.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

lol at francisco trying to showboat :lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

A fucking clinic


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

Even Francisco is waiting for Rigo to knock him out, this is bad.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Kingboxer said:


> Even Francisco is waiting for Rigo to knock him out, this is bad.


:rofl he had money on himself getting KO'd


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Holly Holm looking good :blurp


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't see any rust that many are speaking of, purely Rigondeaux's unwillingness to engage or even throw punches. As a huge Rigondeaux supporter I'm beyond disappointed, this fucking sucks big time.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I enjoyed the fight :conf


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Same weight since 17 years old :bbb

A sophisticated performance to say the least. Job done Rigo.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh thank god, its over. That shit was fucking miserable.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

30+ mins of complete shit


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> :rofl he had money on himself getting KO'd





Kingboxer said:


> Even Francisco is waiting for Rigo to knock him out, this is bad.


:rofl


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

"Jim's excited that it's over"

:lol:


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I enjoyed the fight :conf


x2


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

941jeremy said:


> I don't see any rust that many are speaking of, purely Rigondeaux's unwillingness to engage or even throw punches. As a huge Rigondeaux supporter I'm beyond disappointed, this fucking sucks big time.


Yeah, he didnt have a proper 8 week camp and has just received a 10million dollar deal, he was not taking any risks lol


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm a Rigo fan, but this was pretty boring. Sorry guys.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

I am a fan of Rigo but that was torture.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> "Jim's excited that it's over"
> 
> :lol:


Everyone is, except Chacal and maybe Rigo's mom.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

He smiled LOL


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> :lol: Rigo a boss. The clinching is bad though.


You are as one-eyed as can be. I'm a Rigo fan, but that was simply poor. It's hit and not get hit, he did little hitting and the rounds were close against this guy. Clinching, limited output. He deserves the booing in this fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Lederman kills all his credibility when he says Algieri lost to Provodnikov


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> If refs eliminated holding boxing would be more popular.


It should be eliminated and I DARE anybody To argue against it. As far as I'm aware holding is entirely illegal, so why its become accepted is beyond me. Its completely illegal, simple as that.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Disgusting exhibition of talent. He ought to be ashamed of himself. I'm officially okay with him being banned by HBO. Get this guy off air immediately. I can't believe that I was looking forward to his return.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

MIura/Vargas next? That one is going to be the BOMB.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Lederman kills all his credibility when he says Algieri lost to Provodnikov


Lederman never had any credibility. He's a cunt and so is his daughter.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Rigo should take risks until he gets hurt or knocked down then go into safety mode


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

I consider myself a Rigo's fan but that was a lackluster performance... The overcautioness is understandable tho


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

941jeremy said:


> Disgusting exhibition of talent. He ought to be ashamed of himself. I'm officially okay with him being banned by HBO. Get this guy off air immediately. I can't believe that I was looking forward to his return.


:lol: what a pathetic post


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Wait, we have to listen to a concert before the fight!? The fuck!? Jay-Z is fucking terrible. I don't want to watch a fucking concert. I want to watch Miura/Vargas.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Wtf is this shit?


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Chacal said:


> Lederman never had any credibility. He's a cunt and so is his daughter.


Lederman doesn't even seem like a real person to me, he's almost like a robot programemd to say the same shit over and over and over again.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Rigo doesn't understand Money May used to put himself in danger moments in the first couple of round, it wasn't always a Robert Gurerro affair.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

The are paying this mofo to lip sync?


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

:lol: The fuck is this shit. Discount Pitbull please leave the stage.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

They were saying the brits make up a large portion of Rigos fan base. why not schedule a few fights there?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

LeapingHook said:


> Lederman doesn't even seem like a real person to me, he's almost like a robot programemd to say the same shit over and over and over again.


:lol: agreed. I actually think he might be a robot.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Gtfo with this regayton shit


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

WTF
RocNation has no idea about fights


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Wtf is this shit..

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

The fuck is this ****** shit? Ffs


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow this is fucking HORRIBLE. Jay Z should be ashamed of himself. I like some Reggaton, but fuck, I'm here to watch BOXING, not a fucking concert.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

whew! got a good shower! good thing I missed the last half of this boring fight


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

As bad as this dude ie, he's still better than a Rigo fight. :lol:


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

wtf is the purpose of this shit?

this is horrible


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Chacal said:


> :lol: what a pathetic post


Fuck off. Rigondeaux came back and stunk up the joint better than ever, an unacceptable performance against an opponent that was levels beneath him


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lmao I guess if you're in the crowd this would be good


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Jay Z killed this PPV. Bring out Vargas/Miura, *******.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Atlanta said:


> Oh thank god, its over. That shit was fucking miserable.


As miserable as this fucking music? I think not.
@Zopilote get your wack ass shit off my screen. :rofl


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

This dude is obviously gay.
Is he from the island or NYC.
Shit is embarassing.
PUerto Rico taking some major Ls tonight.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Que pinche hueva


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

It's fucking 11....and we are still waiting for fight 3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

that took like 7 minutes...


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> The fuck is this ****** shit? Ffs


This is for females and those gay prs that pluck their eyes bows in attendance.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Chacal said:


> :lol: agreed. I actually think he might be a robot.


Lederman = Compubox

it is known


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

941jeremy said:


> Fuck off. Rigondeaux came back and stunk up the joint better than ever, an unacceptable performance against an opponent that was levels beneath him


1 weeks notice after a year lay off.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I think Rigo just proved that he is not a TV-friendly fighter. ROC Nation must be shitting their pants right now. They know they are not going to het their moneys worth. Rigo couldn't sell out a free show.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> As miserable as this fucking music? I think not.
> 
> @Zopilote get your wack ass shit off my screen. :rofl


I don't like that gay dude come on now :lol:


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

LOL at G-tards making excuses for Rigo's pathetic performance.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> If refs eliminated holding boxing would be more popular.


Yeah, but if refs suddenly started enforcing the rules, they'd also have to stop Wlad from holding out his left arm like a pole, and we can't have THAT !

As for Rigo, damn he really let me down. I thought he looked just fine for the first 5 rounds, but then he just turned it off and coasted.

Terrible.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

Go Makunochi!!!!


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Was that Chocolol behind Takashi?


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> It's fucking 11....and we are still waiting for fight 3
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


bruv its 4 o'clock where i am...actually made a pot of coffee....blame rigo for that as well


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

OK! I'm awake now.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

How the fuck did he survive that


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Vargas is looking p4p, peeps.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Aaaaand everyone just forgot about Rigo even existing... and the world of boxing is back to normal.

Good 1st round.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh snap Miura nearly died in that round.


----------



## Plutus (May 6, 2015)

What's wrong with the Asian dude? He needs to find his chi


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Rigo fight should have been part of the free undercard with that heavyweight fight.
SHould have had the other Mexican v Rican fight on first, then the Rios fight.

That said Muira looking like shit.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Man, those uppercuts. How is Miura still standing?


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

igor_otsky said:


> Go Makunochi!!!!


:rofl:lol:


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

That hook was bestial. I tought it was over


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Hard to believe a few years ago Broner was in this weight class


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

miura getting caught wayyy too regularly. but that left hand has caught vargas's left eye pretty cleanly...maybe aim for the damage in the later rounds?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Muira has a bad start, needs to make serious adjustments, catching way too many power punches. Vargas needs to watch those body shots

Massive punches from both fights though


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Chacal said:


> :lol: what a pathetic post


No its not, you're just being a pathetic poster.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

fucker's tough nut to crack


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

The cement fisted japanese boy is getting going !!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Verdejos gonna get KO'd


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Brickfists said:


> No its not, you're just being a pathetic poster.


Anyone who lets one performance under the circumstances of a year lay off and a weeks notice change their opinion on a fighter is a spastic.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

This is one of the longest PPV I've watched. :rofl


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

gooo makunochi!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Hes not coming back from this


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

What a damn fight!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vargas gonna have to show something special.
Looks like he is folding


----------



## Plutus (May 6, 2015)

Found his chi


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

oooooh shiiiit.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, Miura can take a fucking beating. He really turned the tide. I thought Vargas would've got him out of there in the first. :yikes


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Vargas sat the fuck down


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

this is a nice little fight... much better than that "exhibition"


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Viva, Japan
1


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

OOOOH

that left hand has been coming. he keeps teeing up.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

fucking pacquiao right there


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Miura is fighting like a Mexican.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I defend Rigo a fair big but damn that might be one of the worst fights ive ever seen.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Miura is what Provodnikov wishes he was.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> this is a nice little fight... much better than that "exhibition"


This is a big fight, brutal match, two world class fighters in there fighting for world title.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

vargas is going down bro. vargas becoming the japanese now


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Vargas isn't moving side to side much any longer. If he stands toe to toe, he's meat.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Vargas is going to go soon. He is faded big time

Muira looking for thw right hand


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

You mates have fun! Gotta be up in like 5 hours for work. Was hoping for early KO's to see the fight but I'll catch it tmrw!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck, Miura has no quit. The man is fucking concrete.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vargas is gonna have to stop trying to poorly box.
He has to bite down and try get on the inside with Miura, give him angles on the inside, bang the body and then later go after the head.


----------



## Plutus (May 6, 2015)

Miguel is wearing pink? Too much swag, Miguel by TKO


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

That missed uppercut though


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

as if im playing the fight night game here' all on power punch lol


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

How is somebody not getting knocked out already lol


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Vargas looking more rejuvenated in RD 6. His Round :deal


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, this fight. These guys want it. Like they're fighting for food or something. Someone tell them there are like 4 titlists at 130 lbs. :lol:


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

Dude's got two right eyes


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

Tage_West said:


>


:smile


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vargas has to fight Miura like you would fight Lucas. You can't allow him to walk you down, you have to meet him inside stay inside and smother the power tie up, use his faster hands to bang side step and start again but never going out and letting Miura walk him down and pick up steam. IMHO


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Fuck, Miura has no quit. The man is fucking concrete.


Japanese fighters tend to have pretty good chins.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Anyone who lets one performance under the circumstances of a year lay off and a weeks notice change their opinion on a fighter is a spastic.


I'm not doing that and nobody else is. Rig is just a boring fighter who cheats, constantly. Id love to see him compete in a boxing match were holding was not allowed and points were taken every time he did it. The man would be disqualified every time. He can't do anything but hit and hold. Which is illegal.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

vargas rd


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

miura hurt him again big time.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow Miura totally unloading there.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Brickfists said:


> I'm not doing that and nobody else is. Rig is just a boring fighter who cheats, constantly. Id love to see him compete in a boxing match were holding was not allowed and points were taken every time he did it. The man would be disqualified every time. He can't do anything but hit and hold. Which is illegal.


Fucking idiot.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vargas had the fight going in his favor and stepped out side and was in the mid range where he could get caught with that wide shit from Miura.
SMH.
Vargas not ready. He needed to bite down and stay on the inside but he doesn't have the mentality to do it.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This is a very entertaining fight. Vargas is takig a terrible beating.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

miura fighting like a mexican
vargas looking like a japanese


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Finallly! Go vargas!!!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow. What a fight!


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)




----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

What a finish, just brutal


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Wow! Just wow!


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

FOTY!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Vargas!!! P4p!!!!!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Spoke too soon. God damn

Terrible stoppage, but god damn

Fight of the year candidate


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

WOW what a fight

FOTY

Vargas wins by stoppage


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Great fight. Miura was out.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Deifnitely need a rematch


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

Cracking wee straightener right there.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Miura is what Provodnikov wishes he was.


:bart


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

good fight...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

FoTY, hands down. Give two fucks what else happened this year. FoTY for sure!!!!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Vargas!!! P4p!!!!!


No chance.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Questionable stoppage.


- but I love it !


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Early stoppage.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Damn, real glad i didn't just join in for the main event 

That knockdown was beautiful


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Fucking idiot.


What's idiotic about it ? Do you understand the universal rules of fucking boxing moron ? I'm guessing not.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't like that stoppage and its why I hate Weeks.
Premature stoppage.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Foty for sure!!!!!

Vargas!!!! Fuck yes!!!! :ibutt


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Muira showed plenty of heart trying to survive


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Miura was getting his legs back, but he was still getting hit too much. Good stoppage.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> No chance.


He can't be stopped. He's coming for that list. Of course, not for this fight, but he's coming.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Vargas!!!


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

AHUEVO!!!!


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

needs a rematch.


----------



## Plutus (May 6, 2015)

Very suspect stoppage


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Orgasmic


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Brickfists said:


> What's idiotic about it ? Do you understand the universal rules of fucking boxing moron ? I'm guessing not.


Rigo barely holds, this fight was an exception. To say all he does is hold and run when he barely ever clinches in the rest of his 14 fights and he stood in front of his opponent all night tonight shows that you're a fucking spastic.

Let's just go back in history and DQ Ali in every fight he ever had too.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

BS stoppage. I hope Uchiyama destroys Vargas and tjere's no doubt he'd do just that.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Miura was getting his legs back, but he was still getting hit too much. Good stoppage.


NO problems with that stoppage. Nightmare match for a referee looking out for the fighters health.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

sums it up


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

lol


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

great fight but miura had absolutely no defense when he was throwing his shots


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

This makes up for Rigos boring ass snoozefest


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

The ref needs to be there when there's a guy like Miura in there, I thought it coulda gone on a tiny bit longer but have no problem with that stoppage 

Id watch their rematch


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bro hug @Bogotazo here we go

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

God damn it still pumped from Miura/Vargas!! :ibutt


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

C'mon Cotto, fuck the ginger cunt up..


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I hope Vargas unifies against Uchiyama or rematches Miura, whichever one.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Miura only defense was to hold. Before he got the chance to hold he was still getting hit. Sometimes you have to save a fighter from himself. He hads zero head-movement..


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> I hope Vargas unifies against Uchiyama or rematches Miura, whichever one.


I wanna see both but I'm not sure he wins either of those fights.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

yep


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Theron said:


> The ref needs to be there when there's a guy like Miura in there, I thought it coulda gone on a tiny bit longer but have no problem with that stoppage
> 
> Id watch their rematch


I thought it was a fine stoppage too. Miura was just too fucking brave. Granted, people were also mad about the Pascal stoppage, which I thought was also fine.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

It's finally happening


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

@Sister Sledge ready to see Cotto get KO'd.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Was a fine stoppage, Miura's legs are just too damn strong to give in, he had no head movement and was trying to fight back whilst getting hit clean with brutal shots, he was gone for about a whole minute

FOTY, I completely forgot about the main event


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Alvarez is 180?!?!?


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Canelo gonna lick dat ass.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

miura had he slipt 2 punches would of been compus mentus enough to get back into the fight...but it never happened. too many punches landed on him. happy for the stoppage. early but early for a reason and context.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Damn that Rican anthem sounds like some smooth jazz soft ass quiet storm shit.
SMH

How can you raise men with a anthem like that?


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

KOTF said:


> Alvarez is 180?!?!?


They haven't mentioned it yet.. he looks slim.. so I think around 170

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

This guy singing right now is horrible. I've muted my laptop.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I thought it was a fine stoppage too. Miura was just too fucking brave. Granted, people were also mad about the Pascal stoppage, which I thought was also fine.


While I think people need to be saved from themselves sometimes, Miura shouldn:'t have gotten stopped at that point. A few seconds earlier sure, but DEFINITELY not then ESPECIALLY considering what Miura did to beat Yeyo Thompson. Fair play to Vargas, but Tony Weeks has always been a moron IMO.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

bbbbbbbbooooooooooooooooooooooooobbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

OH
oh
ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

WTF


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Damn that Rican anthem sounds like some smooth jazz soft ass quiet storm shit.
> SMH
> 
> How can you raise men with a anthem like that?


Well they have female tendencies like plucking eye brows doing nails etc. So you may have a point.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Why do we have to listen to the US anthem any way. 
Big girl is giving it a go but who wants to here that shit anyway, get to the damn fight.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> @Sister Sledge ready to see Cotto get KO'd.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I wanna see both but I'm not sure he wins either of those fights.


Actually, I think he'll win the Miura rematch better. He almost killed Miura twice in that fight. The replay where he hurt Miura, before the KO, looked absolutely brutal. Granted, my streams are always pretty laggy.


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

The singer could get some titty fucking


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

passing of the torch!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

People actually claiming it was a bad stoppage...?? wow

Muira was not protecting himself, he was not recovering quick enough. He was out on his feet. Referee protected the fighter and gave him enough benefit of the doubt until the decision to stop it


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Doc said:


> Well they have female tendencies like plucking eye brows doing nails etc. So you may have a point.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Nothin' gay about male grooming you grubby nailed monobrowed monstrosity of a man.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

This is it guys!!!!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Wou! That bitch singing the Star-Spangled Banner was horrible


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Damn no fight night weights


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Cotto nor canelo step into an unofficial scale!!!!!!

Damn it.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Box Nation streams are fucking dire....

I'd rather hear Kellerman/Lampley/RJJ talking shit than these presenters


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Nice to see Canelo with normal hair


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Just a quick thought about rigondeaux, do we give him too much credit? Are we putting him up on a pedestal that he doesn't deserve? Yes he is technically excellent, but tonight, as on other nights fans want him to go up another gear and stop holding back. Maybe he simply doesn't have that other gear? Maybe that's as good as he can produce.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> People actually claiming it was a bad stoppage...?? wow
> 
> Muira was not protecting himself, he was not recovering quick enough. He was out on his feet. Referee protected the fighter and gave him enough benefit of the doubt until the decision to stop it


First round though he was getting drilled like that as well and weathered the storm and by 2nd round was back in the fight.
He was starting to get his legs back when they stopped it and trading.

Its hard to say he wasn't protecting himself when he fights like that even when he isn't hurt.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

The fuck happened? That fight was so good I'm not even worried about the main event anymore... :conf


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Ready for this shit.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> @Sister Sledge ready to see Cotto get KO'd.


Hahahaha! We'll see.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

When at her beaches Columbus arrived;
full of all the awe:
"*Oh! Oh! Oh!* This is the amazing land
that you and i seek."

"juan, should we add some more lyrics than bland ellongated vowels?"
"nah, 'oh oh oh' will do"


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Miguel Cotto hates America - headphones when the US anthem starts..

He respected his Territory anthem..Country? Territory? State? Pretty much Iowa in the Caribbean...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Okay, watching Cotto come out. My excitement is back. Go COTTO!


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Let's let's go

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> The fuck happened? That fight was so good I'm not even worried about the main event anymore... :conf


Yup..this PPV is playing with house money at this point...I already got my moneys worth.


----------



## andyZor (Jun 22, 2013)

errsta said:


> Miguel Cotto hates America - headphones when the US anthem starts..
> 
> He respected his Territory anthem..Country? Territory? State? Pretty much Iowa in the Caribbean...


He was born in Rhode Island. Quite possibly, the whitest state in USA :lol:


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

No music for the Cotto


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I think HBO are very unprofessional in the way they act like it's 100% certain that Margarito cheated against Cotto.

Very unprofessional. I don't like it.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

This is going to be an interesting fight.


Cotto got this if his stamina is good.
Canelo got this if Cotto cant out box him.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Poor Cotto. The fella has no chance.


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

thehook13 said:


> Box Nation streams are fucking dire....
> 
> I'd rather hear Kellerman/Lampley/RJJ talking shit than these presenters


Gary Locke is fucking awful to listen to and the others not much better,


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I think HBO are very unprofessional in the way they act like it's 100% certain that Margarito cheated against Cotto.
> 
> Very unprofessional. I don't like it.


He cheated. Get over it.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I think HBO are very unprofessional in the way they act like it's 100% certain that Margarito cheated against Cotto.
> 
> Very unprofessional. I don't like it.


Did I miss your opinion... you going for Canelo or Cotto?


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Canelo looks slimmer then previous fights... I'm guessing he wants to be quick compared to Kirkland where he wanted to absorb...

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

Canelo spazzing out


----------



## andyZor (Jun 22, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I think HBO are very unprofessional in the way they act like it's 100% certain that Margarito cheated against Cotto.
> 
> Very unprofessional. I don't like it.


Whos commentating on HBO? Im watching it on Polish TV(Polsat Sport)...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

@Tage_West what's your drug of choice...


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I think HBO are very unprofessional in the way they act like it's 100% certain that Margarito cheated against Cotto.
> 
> Very unprofessional. I don't like it.


nothing wrong with saying the controversy, but to claim it as fact...nah that's a bit much. i get you.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> First round though he was getting drilled like that as well and weathered the storm and by 2nd round was back in the fight.
> He was starting to get his legs back when they stopped it and trading.
> 
> Its hard to say he wasn't protecting himself when he fights like that even when he isn't hurt.


..

Get ready, son.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

I got that sick feeling to my stomach...hadn't felt this since Marquez Pac 4 I think.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cotto's son is so gay


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

is that the ****** son? wtf happened?


anyway,

tttttttttttttttiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitttttttttttttttttttsssssssssssss


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Good luck to both fighters.

War Canelo!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

They can stop the fight and just show zoom-ins on Cotto's wife's succulent breasts.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

they look a weight class apart...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Canelo is not that much bigger than Miguel.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Close round. I'd have to makethat round even.

10-10


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Cotto round I'd say.


----------



## Plutus (May 6, 2015)

This is absurd. They are in 2 different weight classes


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Beautiful combos from Cotto.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Canelo looks excellent


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Canelo always improving


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Man, I get nervous when Canelo lands punches. But Cotto landed well.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Canelo landing more now.

Not a War as we expected. Cotto boxing and fighting a smart fight - good gameplan. Alvarez building confidence though.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Man, I get nervous when Canelo lands punches. But Cotto landed well.

I have it 29-29


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

slow night for CHB servers


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Cotto round.

39-38 Cotto.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Canelo is gassing alreadyI got three to 1 Cotto


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

This is world class professional stuff.


----------



## voodoo5 (May 26, 2013)

I have it 2 to 1 Cotto.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

igor_otsky said:


> is that the ****** son? wtf happened?
> 
> anyway,
> 
> tttttttttttttttiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitttttttttttttttttttsssssssssssss


His daddy is gay.


----------



## Plutus (May 6, 2015)

GGG beats either in 4 rounds or less.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

the chb servers tonight


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

2-1 Cotto


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Cotto needs to go to the body more.

48-48


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

tttiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiits


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

4-1 Nelo, 5 was clear for cinnamon


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

got it 3-2 cotto. HBO are horrible tonight cheerleading for Canelo. Good fight.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Cotto's wife is settin them thangs out...


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

3-2 Canelo,but dem titties!!


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Canelo getting in that ass.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

4-2 cotto

cotto is doing brilliant on the outside. but when canelo pressures him it is a mismatch. maybe alverez takes this later.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

everytime cotto receives a big punch, he freezes


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

4-2 cotto


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Canelo is feinting well


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

3-3 even again.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

gets a hard on everytime I see Cotto's wife
but my dick goes back to the bushes when I see his ****** son.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Canelo looks like he's sitting in a wheelchair.

Has he won a round yet?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Plutus said:


> GGG beats either in 4 rounds or less.


Canelo has the tools to actually give GGG a great fight and possibly beat him.
He doesn't seem to have the mental strength though to take that fight and go through hell to implement the plan though.
He is happy to be a manufactured star and toll the easy road.
@Sister Sledge

Well well well, Cotto doing what he always does. Fading late


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

4-2 Cotto


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cotto wastes so much energy


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

nelda... gotta google her ass..


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

This is a hard fight to score imo. I might just edge it to Cotto but there's not much between them


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Cotto's wife is 100% plastic. :rofl


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

is it just me or cotto's wife tits got even bigger.


----------



## Plutus (May 6, 2015)

This shouldn't go to a decision


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

nice round


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Cotto needs to GTFO of there.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

4-3 COtto


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

greatest trainer in the sport? hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

5-3 cotto.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

76-76


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

Wee dent made in Cotto that round but came back well.
4-4.


----------



## Plutus (May 6, 2015)

4-4. Should be an interesting finish.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cotto's wife stays with him and Brian for the plastic surgery and money. They deserve each other.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

really compubox???


----------



## voodoo5 (May 26, 2013)

HBO brutal on Nelo's dick tonight.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

5-3 Cotto


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I think this fight is closer tha the HBO commentators are making it out to be.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Fucking terrible commentary from HBO. They should be ashamed.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

damn hbo


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Cotto is going to run out of gas here.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

5-4 cotto. Close rounds all round.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

5-4 Cotto


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Canelo is impressing me this fight. He has a good skill level. With that being said I think it's time for Cotto to retire.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Robbery decision on the horizon.


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

Even for me again.FFS.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

6-4 Cotto


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

6-5 cotto.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

austin trout fought both these guys better and more dominant than each other.
Its strange


----------



## Plutus (May 6, 2015)

7-5 Cotto. Good fight.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

114-114 a draw. Good fight. Could go either way.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

wow!


What a SERVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Canelo won


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

I have it even.Any wide scores are pish imo but ive had a fair drinky poos tonight.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Cotto won that.

Boxing is WAAAAAAY too political.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Did I watch a different fight? 11-1, 10-2? This is atrocious. I'm not mad for Canelo to win but I thought Cotto boxed wonderfully the first half of the fight and won a couple of rounds in the second half of it. He was fighting a man that looked to have damn near 20+ pounds on him and was incredibly conditioned. I couldn't believe the what he was able to endure, particular the body-punches. But seemingly no one is saying the fight was a conceivably a draw or a Cotto won is kind of shocking to me (I'm just judging based on twitter).


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

There as an argument for either guy winning close, a draw would be the fairest IMO. I think that, judges cards aside, Canelo won well, but the same could be said about Cotto... The scorecards were fucking aweful, but the fight was great


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm absolutely disgusted with this sport. Disgusted. 

Fuck GBP, fuck Canelo, fuck HBO. I'm done.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

OMFG! This forum sucks so much ass. The fight is over and this place is still a mess!?


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Roach pegged Canelo rather accurately. When Cotto backed him up, or got him on defense and got out and use angles he was getting out-boxed easily. Canelo has to set to throw. Cotto's tendency to give ground (Particularly backwards) was impeding Cotto's success at times. I don't blame him he fought an absolute hulk of a man. Did HBO have their official weights prior to the fight? Canelo looked nearly two weight classes bigger than Cotto. He won't fight GGG. It'll be some catchweight impasse. Much respect to Cotto...


----------



## Plutus (May 6, 2015)

Glad to see that robberies are alive and well


----------



## andyZor (Jun 22, 2013)

Cotto was robbed!!

No way Canelo won that. One of them judges had it 119-109 and 118-110 for Canelo WTF.

I scored it 117-111 for Cotto.

#FuckDeLaHoya


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Canelo studied the hell out of Cotto vs Mayweather


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

9-3 Canelo. Miura-Vargas was fucking _awwesomeee_.

Card was fucking great

except for rigo. but we saw that coming.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Some had it close? Lol what a joke. Canelo made that shit look easy. I applaud Cotto. He fought his best but he and Roach know they lost big. Whoever had it close has no clue how to score a fuckin fight. This shit is too funny. Was not expecting anybody to say it was close. What fight were some of you watching?


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Canelo schooled that boy

I was having flash backs of bernard hopkins tito


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

andyZor said:


> Cotto was robbed!!
> 
> No way Canelo won that. One of them judges had it 119-109 and 118-110 for Canelo WTF.
> 
> ...


You cant be serious


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

What I find disgusting was the HBO bias. They knew what was up and went along with it. Probably not upset at all with the scorecards

Cotto Robbed


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Canelo studied the hell out of Cotto vs Mayweather


I was waiting for the shoulder roll


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

Wont argue with the result but the cards take the pure pish.Not the first time Canelo has had gift cards and wont be the last.
Hopefully a wee pic to cheer some up.Personally its just inducing me to fap.
Love the 2 different looks from behind.1 like"hulk smash" and the other like "bitch"!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

PetetheKing said:


> Did I watch a different fight? 11-1, 10-2? This is atrocious. I'm not mad for Canelo to win but I thought Cotto boxed wonderfully the first half of the fight and won a couple of rounds in the second half of it. He was fighting a man that looked to have damn near 20+ pounds on him and was incredibly conditioned. I couldn't believe the what he was able to endure, particular the body-punches. But seemingly no one is saying the fight was a conceivably a draw or a Cotto won is kind of shocking to me (I'm just judging based on twitter).


I can't even look at my Twitter feed. It's absolutely fucking disgusting. It's as if Cotto didn't even fight that night or Canelo absolutely dominated him.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Robbery? Cards were a little slanted but that was no robbery.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Cards were ridiculous. With that said, I thought Canelo did edge it.


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

Lara, I was on board with. Trout, could have gone either way. But I'm failing to see the controversy here, I thought Canelo won it quite clearly. Ofcourse, the scorecards were garbage but that's to be expected. History has shown that you have to either kill Canelo or be the most popular fighter in the sport and school his ass just to win a decision against him (same deal with Mares back when he was the "Golden Boy").

Anyway, fuck that shit, Miura - Vargas was FOTY, easy.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Cards were ridiculous. With that said, I thought Canelo did edge it.


:deal

Cotto symphatizers need to listen to this guy

He knows what hes talking about


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I can't even look at my Twitter feed. It's absolutely fucking disgusting. It's as if Cotto didn't even fight that night or Canelo absolutely dominated him.


You're right, some fans saying they expected MORE. That the UFC was a better option. There is no pleasing some people, that was one brutal fight and a technical bout. Should be pleasing everyone. It didn't have knockdowns or KO's but it was a war. Not disappointed at all in the 12 rds.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> You're right, some fans saying they expected MORE. That the UFC was a better option. There is no pleasing some people, that was one brutal technical fight. It didn't have knockdowns or KO's but it was a war. Not disappointed at all in the 12 rds.


Yeah, I saw that too. Shit like "this is why UFC is so much better." :rofl


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


> Canelo studied the hell out of Cotto vs Mayweather


and some people here are saying cotto won? 75% of that HL is Canelo :lol:


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Kingboxer said:


> Lara, I was on board with. Trout, could have gone either way. But I'm failing to see the controversy here, I thought Canelo won it quite clearly. Ofcourse, the scorecards were garbage but that's to be expected. History has shown that you have to either kill Canelo or be the most popular fighter in the sport and school his ass just to win a decision against him (same deal with Mares back when he was the "Golden Boy").
> 
> Anyway, fuck that shit, Miura - Vargas was FOTY, easy.


Thought Cotto won 5 rounds at least but have to admit I wasn't scoring the fight under the best of circumstances (I didn't actually score it round by round either). Canelo finished strong so no qualms with him winning and I think that definitely left the imprint that he won & or dominated the fight more than he did. I don't know just thought Cotto was doing really well early on...


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Kingboxer said:


> Lara, I was on board with. Trout, could have gone either way. But I'm failing to see the controversy here, I thought Canelo won it quite clearly. Ofcourse, the scorecards were garbage but that's to be expected. History has shown that you have to either kill Canelo or be the most popular fighter in the sport and school his ass just to win a decision against him (same deal with Mares back when he was the "Golden Boy").
> 
> Anyway, fuck that shit, Miura - Vargas was FOTY, easy.


My God, Miura-Vargas was so chaotic...great great fight!

FOTY no doubt.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

I dont know why some people are so big on UFC, I saw the mexican card (it was here on my hometown and a hometown guy fought the main event, we had 2 TVs going)... My mom was there watching the TV she was all like "that some gay sex shit..."...

Anyway, we saw 2 wars, the Vargas-Takashi one was FOTY material, and the main event was a close technical war


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Vargas-Takashi was insane. I turned my head for a second and missed the last out of no where knockdown in the 8th I think. Crazy fight.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Another black eye for the sport, and the casuals will never even have a clue.


Huge props to Cotto, who arguably won by a point or two, but regardless looked like a young man in there tonight. Props to freddy Roach as well. Their gameplan was perfect and Cotto executed it better than most thought possible.



- And God help Canelo if he ever actually faces Golovkin.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Cotto realised he couldn't hurt Canelo and his game plan began to fall apart as early as the 5th or 6th. I was surprised how Canelo toyed with Cotto. Cotto improvised well and used some his old vet tricks to land some nice flurries but give me a fucking break. Cotto's punches were only effective very early in that fight. Canelo made it look easy. There is no chance in hell you could give Cotto more than 5 rds. And that's being super generous. Those who scored it for Cotto are out of their damn minds. Post your cards so we can all watch the replay and laugh at you trying to justify it. Maybe we can all watch it and slowmo and be in awe of Cotto's masterpiece. Lmao, Cotto is my boy but Canelo made him look silly.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

genaro g said:


> Cotto realised he couldn't hurt Canelo and his game plan began to fall apart as early as the 5th or 6th. I was surprised how Canelo toyed with Cotto. Cotto improvised well and used some his old vet tricks to land some nice flurries but give me a fucking break. Cotto's punches were only effective very early in that fight. Canelo made it look easy. There is no chance in hell you could give Cotto more than 5 rds. And that's being super generous. Those who scored it for Cotto are out of their damn minds. Post your cards so we can all watch the replay and laugh at you trying to justify it. Maybe we can all watch it and slowmo and be in awe of Cotto's masterpiece. Lmao, Cotto is my boy but Canelo made him look silly.


:deal


----------



## Plutus (May 6, 2015)

The Canelo fans have to be trolling.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

genaro g said:


> Cotto realised he couldn't hurt Canelo and his game plan began to fall apart as early as the 5th or 6th. I was surprised how Canelo toyed with Cotto. Cotto improvised well and used some his old vet tricks to land some nice flurries but give me a fucking break. Cotto's punches were only effective very early in that fight. Canelo made it look easy. There is no chance in hell you could give Cotto more than 5 rds. And that's being super generous. Those who scored it for Cotto are out of their damn minds. Post your cards so we can all watch the replay and laugh at you trying to justify it. Maybe we can all watch it and slowmo and be in awe of Cotto's masterpiece. Lmao, Cotto is my boy but Canelo made him look silly.


This 100 percent.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Cotto realised he couldn't hurt Canelo and his game plan began to fall apart as early as the 5th or 6th. I was surprised how Canelo toyed with Cotto. Cotto improvised well and used some his old vet tricks to land some nice flurries but give me a fucking break. Cotto's punches were only effective very early in that fight. Canelo made it look easy. There is no chance in hell you could give Cotto more than 5 rds. And that's being super generous. Those who scored it for Cotto are out of their damn minds. Post your cards so we can all watch the replay and laugh at you trying to justify it. Maybe we can all watch it and slowmo and be in awe of Cotto's masterpiece. Lmao, Cotto is my boy but Canelo made him look silly.


:lol: Yet you fools give mayweather 12 rounds for pitty patty touch boxing. ZERO intention in hurting his opponent. Where is the the clarity in his sport. I can accept if I'm wrong but there is no clear judging. To me the sports judging is so obscure and non transparent you can allow corrupt Judges and politics creep in.

I am very down on this sport right now.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

ISPEAKUMTROOTH said:


> Wont argue with the result but the cards take the pure pish.Not the first time Canelo has had gift cards and wont be the last.
> Hopefully a wee pic to cheer some up.Personally its just inducing me to fap.
> Love the 2 different looks from behind.1 like"hulk smash" and the other like "bitch"!


cotto wins afterall


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

nuclear said:


> and some people here are saying cotto won? 75% of that HL is Canelo :lol:


it's hard to highlight a jab wouldnt you say, no?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> :lol: Yet you fools give mayweather 12 rounds for pitty patty touch boxing. ZERO intention in hurting his opponent. Where is the the clarity in his sport. I can accept if I'm wrong but there is no clear judging. To me the sports judging is so obscure and non transparent you can allow corrupt Judges and politics creep in.
> 
> I am very down on this sport right now.


yes but Mayweather also completely neutralizes his opponent so that the only punches being landed are his pitty pats.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> My God, Miura-Vargas was so chaotic...great great fight!
> 
> FOTY no doubt.


I hate to let Cotto-Canelo overshadow this War. That fight is a solid FOTY candidate. The referee was put in an unfortunate circumstance, he had to save a fighter out on his feet. Muira was slowly regaining some stability but it wasn't enough, he was seriously hurt for an extended period. I tipped muira to win and supported him but that was good referring looking out for the health of the fighter. There should be a rematch down the track


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Anybody that has Cotto winning.....RETARD!

That is all....


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Tage_West said:


> it's hard to highlight a jab wouldnt you say, no?


he did land decent jabs in the 1st half.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> :lol: Yet you fools give mayweather 12 rounds for pitty patty touch boxing. ZERO intention in hurting his opponent. Where is the the clarity in his sport. I can accept if I'm wrong but there is no clear judging. To me the sports judging is so obscure and non transparent you can allow corrupt Judges and politics creep in.
> 
> I am very down on this sport right now.


Who did he beat with pitty pat punching. Don't even try to go there because he busted Cotto the fuck up. Bad. Didn't get touched vs Canelo except a few hard body shots, clobbered Pac with right hands, we could watch a 5 minute clip in real time of Pac's head snapping back while Pac swung at air all night long. Pitty Pat punches vs what? You have no arguement. You're gonna spend all night defending your stupidity and fail miserably. You're watching the wrong sport man.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm going to re-watch the fight in a week when HBO re-airs it and score the fight under less emotional circumstances. My impression is that there were a lot of close rounds and Canelo probably won his more dominantly but that the first six rounds there were a lot of close rounds where I thought Cotto won the majority of them. At that point you only have to see him winning won or two more down the final stretch to really see it a close fight or a draw but I didn't really watch the fight under the best circumstances to score it I'll gladly admit that.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

ISPEAKUMTROOTH said:


> I have it even.Any wide scores are pish imo but ive had a fair drinky poos tonight.


:rofl

That's quite evident from your scorecard. :smile


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Cotto won that.


Suuuuuuure he did.

He was robbed against Floyd too.

And Pac. :smile


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Setanta said:


> Suuuuuuure he did.
> 
> He was robbed against Floyd too.
> 
> And Pac. :smile


Cotto lost to Floyd and Pac convincingly. One by stoppage.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Canelo won it. You'd think Cotto would get a little more respect on the cards than that, but it was a clear win...


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

PetetheKing said:


> I'm going to re-watch the fight in a week when HBO re-airs it and score the fight under less emotional circumstances. My impression is that there were a lot of close rounds and Canelo probably won his more dominantly but that the first six rounds there were a lot of close rounds where I thought Cotto won the majority of them. At that point you only have to see him winning won or two more down the final stretch to really see it a close fight or a draw but I didn't really watch the fight under the best circumstances to score it I'll gladly admit that.


I think Cotto had a good Rd 1 and 2. 3 and 4 were close from what I remember but in no way guaranteed Cotto rds. Cotto was blocking well and rolling with shots well in the first 5 rds. But after that, not only was Cotto wincing with every shot Canelo landed, trying to keep Canelo off his ass but I don't remember Cotto having a good Rd until I think rd 8. Canelo did take a lot of breaks like always but come on, Canelo began to touch him and potshot him at will, sweeping the last 4 rds in the bag. Clear decisive winner. Cotto wanted to dance, instead of fight those last 2 rds. Again, Cotto fought his very best but Canelo is just TOO much. Too strong, too fast and was mixing up his punches so well. Uppercuts outta nowhere. Jab up, come low, jab low, come up. Beautiful done by Canelo. That's the damn truth.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Canelo has a pretty nice resume nowadays

Miguel Cotto
Erislandy Lara
Austin Trout
James Kirkland
Alfredo Angulo

then he has all of those lower tier wins like 
Miguel Vasquez
Shane Mosley
Kermit Cintron
Josesito Lopez
Ryan Rhodes


----------



## TheGreat (Jun 4, 2013)

Canelo won but he should've ramped up the pressure after round 8, to try to close the show, he didn't now Cotto and his nuthuggers will claim he was robbed smh


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

7-5 FOR CANELO. GGG kills him.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Who did he beat with pitty pat punching. Don't even try to go there because he busted Cotto the fuck up. Bad. Didn't get touched vs Canelo except a few hard body shots, clobbered Pac with right hands, we could watch a 5 minute clip in real time of Pac's head snapping back while Pac swung at air all night long. Pitty Pat punches vs what? You have no arguement. You're gonna spend all night defending your stupidity and fail miserably. You're watching the wrong sport man.


I don't dispute Mayweathers wins but you can have a boxer working his ass off, throwing and landed more punches. Controlling the tempo of a fight, out jabbing but a certain percentage of punches thrown % punches landed decides the fight? and a subjective opinion of whose punches were significant. I will rewatch the fight but I don't care what your opinion is, HBO and the judges did a disservice to the sport. It was a close fight I had it in Cotto favour

Plys you make out Mayweather throws significant punches, loads of shit. Mayweather is a pitty patty puncher over 12 rounds. He did not fuck Cotto up, more like Cotto gave him cuts and bruised him up because at least 1 fighter was making some action.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Cotto lost to Floyd and Pac convincingly. One by stoppage.


Robbery, I tell you.

Both times ! :smile


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> I don't dispute Mayweathers wins but you can have a boxer working his ass off, throwing and landed more punches. Controlling the tempo of a fight, out jabbing but a certain percentage of punches thrown % punches landed decides the fight? and a subjective opinion of whose punches were significant. I will rewatch the fight but I don't care what your opinion is, HBO and the judges did a disservice to the sport. It was a close fight I had it in Cotto favour
> 
> Plys you make out Mayweather throws significant punches, loads of shit. Mayweather is a pitty patty puncher over 12 rounds. He did not fuck Cotto up, more like Cotto gave him cuts and bruised him up because at least 1 fighter was making some action.


:lol:

Floyd literally had Cotto pissing blood.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Clear win by Canelo. @DirtyDan I'll have your new avy tomorrow you little low self-esteem having joto.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Congratulations to Alvarez. Although he didn't have a plan, he was never intimidated by Cotto and was able to capitalize on the exchanges.
He also used his size very well and negated Cotto's jab well enough


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Anyone know if this is true. Bit surprising if it is.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/668321070135414784


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Them Bones said:


> Anyone know if this is true. Bit surprising if it is.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/668321070135414784


Yep is true...The dude that do the scores is a clown tho...

For what is worth Chavez had it a draw... 
Another one had it Canelo close win...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Anyone know if this is true. Bit surprising if it is.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/668321070135414784


I have that channel now. Marquez is on that channel. Would be hilarious if he was the one that gave that score. I saw my twitter feed and Mikey had it a close draw or something.

Aw fuck, please don't tell me I was wasting time on a stream when I could've been watching the fight on my damn television!? Maybe Sling TV does a location lock or something?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Vaitor said:


> Yep is true...The dude that do the scores is a clown tho...
> 
> For what is worth Chavez had it a draw...
> Another one had it Canelo close win...


:good


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

@Them Bones, the main problem with Fernando Lamazon (TV Azteca's Box-Azteca card guy) is that he cant score close rounds for shit, and when in doubt he always edges the reigning champion...
@Mexi-Box,I dont know if they got a different crew stateside, but AFAIK JMM doesnt work with them, their crew is two announcer dudes, JCC, Erik Morales and/or Marco Antonio Barrera. Travieso Arce joins in from time to time...


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Marquez had it a draw. At least I know I'm human.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Cotto didn't show up to the post fight presser. I'm sure everyone will be shocked to hear that...


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Cotto didn't show up to the post fight presser. I'm sure everyone will be shocked to hear that...


Prima donna. :-(


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Rigo's footworks is flawless.





Hands of Iron said:


> Far too much -unnecessary- clinching going on from Rigo. That's one defensive tactic he's very seldomly needed to resort to, for all the criticism of him. He put on pure clinics. So clean you could eat off the ring mat. That isn't what's happening tonight.





bballchump11 said:


> Timing, speed and accuracy are off


Bball is correct.

The fight was a complete disappointment - that goes without saying.

But what's more worrying is that Rigo again looked unimpressive.

Clinching, sporadic and not sharp enough offense, a bit slower in general.

Again against a non-descript opponent.

Time to move him down the P4P rankings.

Lomacho wants his spot.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> Bro hug @Bogotazo here we go
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Yo what's up Doc. Let me post my immediate post-fight reaction.

First of all great fight. That was an awesome battle of boxer-punchers. I think Canelo was too sharp for Cotto even though Roach's gameplan worked great in spots, and although I thought the rounds were close, Canelo won his rounds big and unless I rescore properly and find some big mistake I think Canelo earned his victory well. I think he has a lot of the same flaws he always had, but he's improving on what he does well, and maybe it's just as well; no fighter is perfect, not even the elite, so maybe he can just keep compensating for his flaws and still be great. Canelo-GGG is going to be huge and although it hurt me to see Cotto take some of those big shots it's better for the sport that Canelo won. I commend his bravery and am excited to see what Canelo's era brings. I'm proud for Cotto for giving it his all, fighting well, taking all those shots like a champ and not laying down despite tiring down the stretch.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Bball is correct.
> 
> The fight was a complete disappointment - that goes without saying.
> 
> ...


Agreed, especially with @bballchump11. Rigondeaux's timing was off and his reflexes weren't working well. Sure the dude was awkward but there were some 2-punch combinations that just shouldn't have been landing from Rigo.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Rigo I wont judge too harsh on. 1-2 week notice and long lay off. considering his style it depends on preparation i would say, he took a risk in this fight. Buried in the undercard only hardcore boxing fans are watching. give him a full purse, full camp, stable career + goal we will see sharper focused rigondeaux


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

just reading some of this thread back, and i'm surprised. i didn't hear the hbo broadcast, but Canelo won that fight, and it wasn't even close. Canelo made Cotto miss most of the time, the times Cotto did land, Alvarez didn't feel it. Canelo landed all the heavy, telling blows.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

I had money on Cotto to win, but I thought at best Cotto won 5 rounds, so Canelo was the deserved victor in my eyes.

That judge who only gave Cotto 1 round should be banned from the sport.

Can Cotto make 147?

Canelo was just too big for Cotto.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Easy Canelo win, but both of these motherfuckers gassed and both just went through the fucking motions.
Like I said before it makes no sense that IMHO Trout dominated both fighters more dominantly than they fought each other.


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

Felix said:


> Prima donna. :-(


Might have been titty fucking his wife??


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Hagler said:


> Might have been titty fucking his wife??


That piece of old mutton done up like a drag queen? I thought that was his mum...


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Felix said:


> That piece of old mutton done up like a drag queen? I thought that was his mum...


She is so overrated.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

One to watch said:


> She is so overrated.


Definitely. I mean; I'm sure she has a lovely personality and all, but...she's just an average middle-aged woman who's heavily made-up and who has a comically huge pair of tits. She dresses like a bawdy pub landlady.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Felix said:


> Definitely. I mean; I'm sure she has a lovely personality and all, but...she's just an average middle-aged woman who's heavily made-up and who has a comically huge pair of tits. She dresses like a bawdy pub landlady.


You guys are being a little harsh here.

https://i.instagram.com/guzmelycotto/

Definitely a milf.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> You guys are being a little harsh here.
> 
> https://i.instagram.com/guzmelycotto/
> 
> Definitely a milf.


She's not hideous, just nothing special: the proverbial mutton dressed as lamb. Having her tits hanging out last night she looked a right state.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> *Rigo I wont judge too harsh on. 1-2 week notice and long lay off.* considering his style it depends on preparation i would say, he took a risk in this fight. Buried in the undercard only hardcore boxing fans are watching. give him a full purse, full camp, stable career + goal we will see sharper focused rigondeaux


Yeah, but the thing is, Rigo knew that he MIGHT be on this card for about 2 MONTHS. If he wasn't training hard, just in case, then it's his own damn fault.

Plus, he sure looked in shape to me. Not an ounce of extra fat. So, I don't believe his "not enough time to train" excuse, especially against that Tomato. It's not like we saw Rigo gasping for air in the sixth round. He just stopped trying.

I think he's simply getting old. His arm speed and his reflexes have both started to go.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Yeah, but the thing is, Rigo knew that he MIGHT be on this card for about 2 MONTHS. If he wasn't training hard, just in case, then it's his own damn fault.
> 
> Plus, he sure looked in shape to me. Not an ounce of extra fat. So, I don't believe his "not enough time to train" excuse, especially against that Tomato. It's not like we saw Rigo gasping for air in the sixth round. He just stopped trying.
> 
> I think he's simply getting old. His arm speed and his reflexes have both started to go.


You know as well as anyone that in the process of a training camp where you build up and train specifically, your timing and reflexes start to sharpen and usually peak. Rigo has just been in the gym staying in shape, not training specifically to fight. He did NOT know he'd be on this card 2 months ago and was actually expecting to fight in Canada on a non televised card in december and had just started training for that when this came through for him.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Clear win by Canelo. @DirtyDan I'll have your new avy tomorrow you little low self-esteem having joto.


Won 600 bucks.. HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE

Expected the Irish Bastard to knockout the shopworn midget just like Garcia did to Morales. Oh well, I'll wear the avatar for a month or two, don't give a fuck.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Chacal said:


> *You know as well as anyone that in the process of a training camp where you build up and train specifically, your timing and reflexes start to sharpen and usually peak. Rigo has just been in the gym staying in shape, not training specifically to fight. *He did NOT know he'd be on this card 2 months ago and was actually expecting to fight in Canada on a non televised card in december and had just started training for that when this came through for him.


I'll give you that one, but he SHOULD have been training to fight:

Whatever that Canadian card was, there were talks of him possibly being on various undercards "almost" 2 months ago. (There are threads about in from the first few days in October, talking about the Nov 25th Lara-Zavek fight.) It was all over the internet, fer chissasakes. When that fell through, there was instant talk about the Canelo undercard. Just because these fights weren't finalized, His team should still have been seriously training for them, just in case.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> Won 600 bucks.. HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE
> 
> Expected the Irish Bastard to knockout the shopworn midget just like Garcia did to Morales. Oh well, I'll wear the avatar for a month or two, don't give a fuck.












There you go, I think we said a month.

Nice win, go get your eyebrows done and you'll have some change left over for a nice purse.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Felix said:


> She's not hideous, just nothing special: the proverbial mutton dressed as lamb. Having her tits hanging out last night she looked a right state.


It was the sort of thing I see on the lasses on a hen night over here. I suspect there should have been something to cover the cleavage, but she opted to go without.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> There you go, I think we said a month.
> 
> Nice win, go get your eyebrows done and you'll have some change left over for a nice purse.


Gonna buy some weed actually since I haven't smoked in a month. Then I'm going to unleash my frustrations on some fresh chola pussy. They crave my coffee cream colored cock, they want it, they NEED it.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> Gonna buy some weed actually since I haven't smoked in a month. Then I'm going to unleash my frustrations on some fresh chola pussy. They crave my coffee cream colored cock, they want it, they NEED it.


Nice. Enjoy the badly drawn eyebrows and bad tattoos.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

I guess we know where those $600 are going.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

People, just a reminder that Freddie Roach is a homeless person right now. We shall keep him in our prayers and hope that he can get himself up from this trying times




































:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Vaitor said:


> People, just a reminder that Freddie Roach is a homeless person right now. We shall keep him in our prayers and hope that he can get himself up from this trying times
> 
> :rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl












Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

:rofl


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> It was the sort of thing I see on the lasses on a hen night over here. I suspect there should have been something to cover the cleavage, but she opted to go without.


You mean like a crying child?










:hey


----------



## SoF (Jan 22, 2014)

I didn't score the fight and did feel Canelo probably done just enough to take a close decision. But WTF were those cards about. Cotto obviously didn't stand a chance from the start.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Cotto wins via KO 6 - Banned but not really


Come back bruh


----------

